# Temp Slip Wanted - Avalon NJ or Nearby



## BobEver (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi All:

Will be on vactation in Avalon with the family from Friday 8/19 to Friday 8/26. I am looking for a temporary slip for my 14 foot tiller driven boat, and possibly a place to park the trailer for the week.

Any suggestions?

Thanks much.


[email protected]


----------

